# 2nd FMA-Festival in Germany



## Dieter (Oct 9, 2003)

Hello everybody,

I would just like to tell you all, that the preparations for the festival are going on well.

We will host it at the 6th/7th od March 2004 in Dortmund/Germany.

Here again the list of the planned instructors, that will be coming (in no particular order):


GM Diony Canete (10. Dan Doce Pares Escrima, Philippines)
GM Ondo Carburnay (Lapunti Arnis de Abanico, Philippines)
GM Bobby Taboada (Balintawak, USA)
Senior Master Samuel Dulay (7th Dan Modern Arnis, Philippines)
Datu Dieter Knüttel (7th Dan Modern Arnis, Germany)
Guro Udo Müller (Inosanto Kali, Germany)
Guro Franz Stroevens (5. Dan Doce Pares Escrima, Nederlands)
Guro Marc Denny (Dog Brother System, USA)
Guro Marc Wiley (Integrated Escrima, USA)
Guro Bob Breen (Inosanto Kali, Great Britain)
Guro Bob Dubljanin (Buka Jalan Pentjak Silat, Escrima, Kali, Germany)
Guro Raoul Gianuzzi (Lapunti Arnis de Abanico, Luxemburg)
Punong-Guro Julio Felices (Felices Kali, Philippines/Germany)
Guro Wolfgang Müller (Lameco Escrima, Germany)
GM Toni Veeck (Balintawak Arnis,Germany)
Masirib Guro Jeff Espinous (Kali Sikaran, France)
Guro Sunny Umpad (Visayan Style Cortoo Kadena Escrima, USA)
Masirib Guro Emanuel Hart (Inayan Eskrima, USA/France)
Guro Krishna Godhania (Warrior Eskrima, England)
Guro Visayo Balinado (Balinado Escrima Pangamut, Philippines/Germany)

Special Guest Star: Senior Master Roland Dantes (8th Dan Modern Arnis, Philippines/Australia)

We will teach at least 6 lessons at the same time.

Please go to
http://www.fma-festival.de
to find out more details.

The price is unbeatable: If you pay this year still, it is only 125 Euro, which is with the todays exchange rate less than 150 US $.

If you pay until February, it is only 175 US$ and when you pay at the door it is 205 US$. Saturday night dinner and FMA-Show/Gala included!!!

There are also group discounts to further drop the rate for 5-9 People and 10 and more people (you find that on the website)

Now if this is not a deal, then I don´t know.


Anyway, for all Modern Arnis practitioners, I have an additional reason to go to Germany in March 2004:

The weekend right after the festival, the 13th /14th of March 2004, we will have a Modern Arnis Semiar with

Senior Master Roland Dantes, 8th Dan Modern Arnis from Melbourne/Australia,
Senior Master Samuel "Bambit" Dulay, 7th Dan Modern Arnis from Manila/Philippies and with myself,
Datu Dieter Knüttel, 7th Dan Modern Arnis here from Germany.

there will be another 8 - 10 hour of purely Modern Arnis instruction on tat weekend too. Cost are not fixed yet, but they will be well below 100 US$ for that weekend.

So youl could come perhaps with your wife, have the FMA-Festival, make 5 days of sightseeing in Germany/Europe and then have another high class Modern Arnis seminar.

We would really enjoy to have also some visitors from the US and other countries participating at the this festival.

See here for a review of the first festival.

It will be a real deal. An experience of a lifetime. Make new friend in Europe and come to the 2nd FMA--Festival to Germany.

Hope to see you there.


If you have any questions, don´t hesitate to write or send me an e-mail to datu@modernarnis.de



Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis
Co-Organizer of the 2nd FMA-Festival in Germany

__________________


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 9, 2003)

Sounds like a great event with many people helping and teaching. I have one question and maybe this could be forwared to the individual in question. I have checked out his site and saw that he is the creator of his  own system and has listed his many ranks in numerous systems.
Because he listed the style as Kali Sikaran I became interested in who he was. I do not see any mention of his trainning under any sikaran master or rank in any sikaran organisation so how can he teach it.
=================
Masirib Guro Jeff Espinous (Kali Sikaran, France)
==========
Do you know this gentelman personaly or how did he get on the program to teach. 
I do not question his rank in any of the Arnis or kali systems for I have no knowledge of ranking in them I only question his training in Sikaran (which he claims to teach  but never lists any knowledge in)
================
Please understand this is not a slam but an information gathering quest.
--------------------
Best of luck with the event it looks like it will be one hell of a good time
.


----------



## Dieter (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi tshadowchaser,

Jeff Espinous is a great martial artist. He traveled the world for about 6 years to learn many different martial arts. As far as I know he spent 2 years in the states wit a lot of training in the Inosanto School (he lived in the school for asome time) and also he did a lot of training with Ted Luckylukay. he lived in Japan for a year where he taught french Savate to the Japanese. As far as I remember, he stayed also in Thailand and Indonesia for quite some time. later, he was regulary in the US to take lessons in Inayan system of Eskrima form Suro Mike Inay and other Inayan Guros.

I don´t know if he had training if traditional Sikaran, I think he chose the name Kali/Sikaran for his style, because he is teaching a lot of empty hand stuff in his system (and he is a good kicker too).
He is very popular here in central Europe also, because he has a great senes of humor.

I produced 3 Videos with him, about Kali/Sikaran, Streetfighting and about his instructors program. You find more information about these when you go to the 
ABANICO website 
and kick then on the "Jeff Espinous" Button on the left side.


I hope that helped



Best regards form Gemrnay


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks alot. 
As I said it a not ment a a slam but as fact finding and you have answered my questions.
Again best of luck with the event.
PLEASE have someone write up some reviews of the event so we can hear what went on and how /what  was taught.


----------



## Dieter (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi everybody,

Here is the poster for our upcoming festival. Have a look and I hope you like it.

No we also have the acount-number for the registration on the website, so the application can start now. Remember, you can save a lot of money, if you register this year still. Look on the website under the "Registration" button for the fees and discounts.

Regards and hope to see some of you there


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Dieter (Nov 13, 2003)

Hello everybody.

Preparations for the Festival are going on well.

We have finished the flyer for our festival also in english.

I tried top post it here, but if I resize it to the required size (600X600) you cannot read it any more.

I will be glad to mail it to any body who is interested. It is not large (2 x 350 KB).

Just send a shortt notice here or send a mail to

datu@modern-arnis.de

and I will send you the flyer.


We can also send printed versions in english, so you can hand your students, that might want to come along. Just send me your complete normal mailing adress and we send some flyers.

The front side is like the poster and on page 2 you find all necessary information about the festival. 

We will have them for download at the website soon. Also a french and spanish version is on the way and soon to come.

In case there are more questions, don´t hesitate to ask.


Hope to see you there


Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Dieter (Dec 6, 2003)

FMA-Flyer

Hello everybody,

now the flyers are ready to download as .jpg-files on our festival 
website.

At the moment they are available in german, english, french and spanish. The italian version is finished, we only have to upload it, which will happen soon next week.

Fell free to print the flyer and hand to your students or partners as well as to publish the flyer on your own website in the language of your choice.

If you would like to have them in even better quality I can supply them as .pdfs (1.5 MB).

Just send me a mail, if you would like to have the .pdf files.

Please think about coming, because we are very sure, that we will NOT organize this kind of festival again. It will be a unique event and you have the choice of now or never.

I hope you will decide for now.

If you have any more questions, please reply here or dicetly to my e-mail adress dk@abanico.de
 and I will be more than happy to help you with your questions.


Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel


----------



## Dieter (Dec 17, 2003)

Hello everybody,


we just realised, that we made a bad mistake on the international bank numbers which you need, when you want to send money to registrate for the festival.
This is unfortunately also printed in the english flyers and was on all of the download flyers in english, spanisch, french and italian language. This of course causes a lot of stress right now.

All download flyers on the fma-website are corrected now and have the right numbers on it.
You can find the flyers on our website

http://www.fma-festival.de 


Here are the correct IBAN and BIC numbers:

IBAN:     DE49 3545 0000 0202 0793 85

BIC:      WELADED1MOR

Please use these numbers if sending money regarding the registration for the FMA-Festival

If you have flyers or information about the festival on your website, we would appreciate, if you could correct the wrong information accordingly.

Thanks and sorry for the trouble.

Hope to see many of you in Germany



Dieter


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 18, 2003)

Sounds like a great event....and thats really cool design for the poster, definately makes me want to go!

Andy


----------



## Dieter (Dec 18, 2003)

OK Andy, don´t hesitate and come. I´ll give you a large poster fro FREE when you come ok?

See you then


Dieter


----------



## Dieter (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi everybody,

here some informaiton for people, who will participate at the fma-festival in Germany

At the moment we are making the training scedule. Here we have to tell a bad news:
Out of personal reasons beyond our comprehension, Dionisio Canete will not be part of the festival. We tried to argue, that it would be good for him and Doce Pares to come, but he does not want. Then, of course, Franz Stroeven, his european representative, does not come either. So Doce Pares will not be part of the FMA-festival. We think it is a pity, but it is neither our choice nor our fault. 

The good news is: we found somebody excellent, who will teach instead: Bram Frank, the designer of the gunting knife and founder of the Common Sense Selfdefense/Street Combat System will be there and teach. He was elected as one of the top 10 knife instructors of the US. I am very glad that he will be there and it will be an enrichment of the festival for sure.
Here is Brams website (http://www.cssdsc.com/index.htm) where you can find information about him.

We also had a problem with Bob Breen from england, who suddenly said he could not not come, but through intensive intervention of Alfred Plath, he will be coming, but only on Sunday. Still, he will teach his 4 lessons, like all the other instructors. 

On the way, there are still minor and major problems, but from what we know by now, all the othere instructors will be there, even though it is very hard to coordinate everybody, so that they all will be there at the same weekend. 


When you come, please come early on saturday, because we have a soccer game of Borussia Dortmund only a few hundret meters away, where 80.000 spectators are be expected. And we share the parking lot. The game start as 3.30 p-M. but the fans like to be there a few hours early. So make sure, you will be there before them.

We start the registration already at 10:00 oclock so so we have enough time. There will be a few hundret participants and this will take some time to register. So please come early, so you find a parking spot and you can eat something before the festival starts and you can have a little rest.

When you are there, we want to know a few things from you: if you stay overnight at the gym (at no cost) if you want to participate at the breakfast buffet at sunday morning in the restaurant of the gym (7 Euro) and if you would like to order a lunchbox for Sunday. Nayway, all over both days, you can buy snacks at the festival, so that nobody needs to starve.

We will introduce the instructors of the festival at 12:45 so that we can start telling about the contents of the first trainings at 1 o´clock p.m. and begin with the training at 1:10 sharp.

There will alway be 7 instructors teaching at the same time. The lessons will be 50 minutes long We will train 5 lessons on saturday. The training will finish at 6:10 p.m. .
From 6:15 p.m. through to 8:30 p.m. there will be dinner. The FMA Gala exhibition will start at 9 oclock p.m. After the gala there will be a chance to sit, talk, make contacts and celebrate up to 2:00 oclock a.m.in ther restaurant of the gym. 

On Sunday morning, there will be breakfast buffet (7 Euro) at the restaurant from 6:30 a.m. to 8:30 a.m.  But there is also the possibility to buy small snacks as breakfast.


Then we will have training again from 9:00  oclock a.m. through to 3 oclock p.m., so that we will be finished with the handing out of the certificates and saying goodbye by 4 olock p.m. 
Please keep that in mind, so that we have still a decent crowd at the end and that the end of the festival does not scatter away after 2 p.m. or so.

We don´t have a lunchbreak on sunday, because this is taking training time away, but you van buy some snacks all over the day. Between the sessions there is always a break of 10 to 15 minutes.

This were the most important news up to now.

Please tell friends and mates, from whom you know that they want to participate about this.

Even if you have not yet registered, you are still very welcome. Please keep in mind, that the 2nd dicount phase ends at the end of february.

If you have questitons about the registration or want to register in a group, please contact Alfred Plath with this e-mail adress: 

quick-stick@t-online.de

If you have any more questions, don´t hesitate to mail, I will try to answer them.  

dk@abanico.de

Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
FMA-Festival Organisation
http://www.fma-festival.de


----------



## Dieter (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi everybody,

since today you can find the training scedule for the FMA-Festival on the website.
Just go to the Festival Website then click on the english/american flag and then on the button "recent news". 
Scroll down and you find the training scedule as we plan it up to now. Changes can still be made.


Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
FMA-Festival organisation


----------



## Dieter (Mar 8, 2004)

It is over and we survived it!!!!

Here is a short information about the 2. FMA-Festival:

It was a great success!
We had over 600 participants coming from 23 different nations as far as from Mexico, USA, Greece and all over Europe.
And everyone was, as far as we have heared, very happy with the event.

The security and the local organisation team did an excellent job and I am really proud of my guys there.

The athmosphere was friendly and intense. In one word: excellent.
We had NO politics or problems at the festival. Neither between the instructors, nor between the participants.
It was exactly the way we wanted it and it was great.

After the saturday lessons, we had a dinner for all 600 participants and the food was very good too.
Saturday night we had a FMA-Gala and also this went extremly well with excellent exhibitions.

Sunday again was an intense day with a lot of training and sweat and happy faces.

From the point of view of Alfred and me, as the organizers, the whole festival could not have been better.

We would like to thank all participants for being so friendly and diciplined, because only they made the festival happen.
And thanks to the instructors who also did an outstanding job.

If you missed it can still get an impression, because we will produce 2 videos/DVDs about it.
One about the teaching of the instructors, and the other about the FMA-Gala saturday night.
The prices are for each VHS/DVD only 29,90 Euro, for both together only 49,90 Euro.

You can order them from ABANICO under dk@abanico.de

So much for now. For all who were there: Thanks for coming. For all who could not make it: you can really feel sorry about it.

I hope we get some comments from the overseas participants or overseas instructors, about their impressions from the festival.

Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## bart (Mar 8, 2004)

Did all of the scheduled instructors make it?


----------



## Dieter (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Bart,

unfortunately not all.

Dionisio Canete did not attend out of "personal reasons" and his representative Fanz Stroevens then did not come either. Mark Wiley could not come because of an business examination and Ondo Carburnay did not get his visa in time, eventhough his flights were paid and booked.

All the others were there and we even had Bram Frank teaching as an instructor that was not on the initial list. 

I hope that helped.

Regards


Dieter


----------



## bart (Mar 8, 2004)

Dieter,

That still is a very impressive turnout. Good work! I would have liked to have
gone myself but it wasn't in the numbers ($$$) this time around. I hope you'll
have one again.


----------



## Dieter (Mar 8, 2004)

bart said:
			
		

> Dieter,
> 
> That still is a very impressive turnout. Good work! I would have liked to have
> gone myself but it wasn't in the numbers ($$$) this time around. I hope you'll
> have one again.



Thanks Bart, but no, we will not do it again.
We can not top this event, so we will not try.

Regards

Dieter


----------



## Dieter (Jun 4, 2004)

Hello everybody,

finally, after a lot of work, solved problems during the production and after using 130 GB harddisk space, both videos/DVDs of the 2nd FMA-Festival, The Gala and The Seminar, are finally completed and ready for sale.

The 2nd FMA-Festval was with over 600 participants the largest FMA-seminar ever held worldwide. Over 20 FMA systems are presented on the videos/DVDs. They are an excellent tool for the propagation of the FMA.

So if you were not able to attend, this is an excellent way to get an impression of the festival. 
In the "gala" video/DVD, all exhibitions presentet that night can be seen completly. On the "seminar" video/DVD, all 18 instructors of the festival are presented for about 5 minutes each. For 77 hours FMA were taught during this weekend, each instructor can only be presented this way.

The content is as follows:

"The Gala":

0:00:00        Trailer
0:03:10        Welcome
0:05:00        Welcoming message of the philippine Vice-Consul Thomas Auxilian
0:07:50        Messages from the Philippines
0:11:50        Filipino dance group Silayan
0:14:30        Eskrima Pangamut
0:18:42        Modern Arnis
0:27:40        NECOPA
0:35:40        Lontayao Kali
0:40:00        Dog Brothers Martial Arts
0:42:40        Ancestral Filipino Fighting Arts
0:46:55        Lapunti Arnis de Abanico
0:51:20        Kali / Sikaran
0:54:35        Roland Dantes
1:06:15        Felices Kaliradman
1:11:30        Inayan System of Eskrima
1:16:00        Balintawak Arnis
1:21:50        Tribute to the Masters
1:25:10        Final 
1:34:00        End


"The seminar":

0:00:00        Trailer
0:02:30        Welcome
0:06:20        The training
0:06:30        Guro Visayo Balinado - Eskrima Pangamut
0:10:20        Guro Bob Breen Breen - Inosanto Kali
0:16:50        Senior Master Roland Dantes - Movie Stunt Coordination
0:19:35        Guro Marc Denny - Dog Brothers Martial Arts
0:26:30        Guro Bob Dubljanin - Pencak Silat - Escrima
0:32:30        Master Samuel Dulay - Modern Arnis
0:36:30        Masirib Guro Jeff Espinous - Kali/Sikaran
0:42:00        Punong-Guro Julio Felices - Felices Kaliradman
0:47:15        Bram Frank - CSSD/SC
0:54:00        Guro Raoul Giannuzzi - Lapunti Arnis de Abanico
0:58:30        Punong-Guro Krishna Godhania - Warrion Escrima
1:03:00        Masirib Guro Emanuel Hart - Inayan System of Eskrima
1:07:10        Datu Dieter Knüttel - Modern Arnis
1:12:00        Guro Udo Müller - Inosanto Kali
1:16:50        Guro Wolfgang Müller - Lameco Eskrima
1:20:40        Grandmaster Bobby Taboada - Balintawak Arnis
1:25:30        Guro Sonny Umpad - Visayan Corto Cadena Escrima
1:30:10        Grandmaster Tony Veeck - NECOPA
1:35:00        End

They are available on VHS and DVD, in german and english and the english VHS/DVD versions are also available in the american TV-standard NTSC.

The retail price is 29,90 Euro each Video/DVD. The set-price for the seminar and gala together is  49,90 Euro. Following are the US$ prices at the current exchange rates: 29,90 Euro = 36,50 $; 49,90 Euro = 61 $ , plus the shipping costs, which is 10 $ to the US.

If anybody is interestred, just send me a mail to 

dk@abanico.de

and we proceed from there. 

Hope to hear from you soon


Best regards

Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------

